# Thoughts on Carbide tip Woodturning Chisels



## David R (Dec 2, 2009)

I`m a newbie and just wanted some feedback as to what`s best for Woodturning chisels as a set, carbide tiped or HSS.


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

It depends on what you plan to turn and how much you want to spend. I've been turning for a long time and have everything from High carbon steel tools to carbide. The best deal by far is High Speed Steel. That's when you weigh price and quality and usefulness.
The best tools in my opinion are the new powdered metal tools from Doug Thompson. www.thompsonlathetools.com These are state of the art metal for turning. They have really good shapes, they hold an edge well and they sharpen easily. 
The new carbide tools are handy and have their place but they are not as all around useful as a good quality HSS tool that has the proper shape and proper grind. That's why I like the Thompson tools.
There are lots of inexpensive HSS tools. Some are decent to learn to sharpen but they often come with a grind that is hard for beginners to use. 
The older High Carbon tools are pretty good but you must be extremely careful when sharpening them. If you blue the edge it will lose it's temper and not hold an edge until you grind past the blue. Pick up these tools if they are really inexpensive because they do cut well when sharp. Just be really careful when sharpening.
I don't recommend sets. Buy a 3/8 or 1/2" bowl gouge, a 3/4" rough out gouge, a 3/8" spindle gouge, a square nose scraper, round nose scraper, 3/16" parting tool, and 3/4" skew. With these tools you can turn almost anything.


----------



## David R (Dec 2, 2009)

Thanks for your reply John

I`ve heard carbide tipped hold a good edge but then to sharp them becomes expensive, instead the HSS you can sharp them with a regular wheel if you possess the know how and it also holds a pretty decent edge as well. 
I`m going to start turning small projects to get the hang of it and gradually work myself up a little at a time. I`m going to take your advise on the tools you recommend and also check the website in your reply.

Thanks again.

David


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

The carbide cutters sold in woodturning can't really be sharpened. To do it you would need a green wheel or a diamond wheel. The cutters are replaceable.


----------



## Apple Ridgerunner (Nov 13, 2009)

Don't forget that a sharpening system is as important as the tools themselves. If you purchase an inexpensive set of tools all the more important is the sharpening system, incorporate the system into and along with the tools.


----------



## David R (Dec 2, 2009)

Is a matter of fact I was looking into the Nova sharpening tool. Do you have any experience with that system?


----------



## Apple Ridgerunner (Nov 13, 2009)

I like the Oneway brand, Wolverine system. Quick, convenient, & not outragesly expensive. There are plans on the internet to make your own much like it.


----------

